# LSD during pregnancy, please don't shout :(



## PixieKitty

Ok, before I knew I was pregnant, about 2 months ago, I took 1 and a half tabs of 800mic LSD, very strong stuff, first timer. 

Now, I still don't know how far along I am and am VERY worried incase I was pregnant at the time. If I was, does anyone know the effects it can have, and how much damage it could have done? There's very little on the web about it, so hopefully some of you could shed some light on it... just a note, I would NEVER have taken it knowing I was pregnant.


----------



## enigma

I dont think it would have done any harm as it was very early in, but id mention it to the M/W, maybe she will have to do a test or something.
And dont be ashamed, like you said you dident know and it must have took alot to post that here.
Good luck.


----------



## Happy

I'm sure you will be fine, mention it to the mw though. xx


----------



## oof23

you definitely need to talk to your doctor about it. good luck.


----------



## shannonC

Definatley mention it to the midwife its just so they know to look out for any thing in specific.
I took cocaine and Ecstasy in the 6 months before I even got pregnant and am now classed as High Risk, but dont worry about this it just means compared to someone thats never so much as sneezed in there life! xx


----------



## claire roach

found this hun about the effects of drugs in pregnancy, its more for constant users i think though so i wouldnt read to much in 2 it. its just like alcohol so many of us get drunk without realising and feel really bad. its when you do it and know your preggers its awful.

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/illegaldrugs.html


----------



## pennysbored

My friend Amber was pregnant for three months before she found out. She dropped mushrooms, drank like a fish, smoked like a chimney, and you know what?
She has one of the smartest 3 year olds I have ever met. 
Don't sweat it. Just don't do it again ;)


----------



## elm

:hugs: I'm sure it'll be fine, as everyone said, mention it to your midwife xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

i wouldnt worry just dont do it again.


----------



## leedsforever

definetly tell you mw hun!!! Its better to be openly honest about these things! Try not to worry though as you said you may not have even been pregnant! Hope everything works out well!!

just want to put a few things across though not wanting to offend anyone but enigma... the first 12 weeks of pregnancy is the most crucial and you can do more harm than you would think!! When talking of alcohol and etc they say to avoid these things more so in the first 12 weeks!

and claire roach I really really dont feel that LSD is the same as alcohol!! Sorry but very anti-drugs!!


----------



## nikky0907

Yeah,I agree with others.Definitely mention it to your midwife seeing as the first 12 weeks are the crucial ones.
But you might have not been pregnant at all at the time so no need for panic.
:)

Hope you learned something from the experience and it's the first and last time(God,I sound like my mom :))

:hugs:


----------



## Beltane

According to my hubby, it goes directly to your brain and stores in your spinal cord. It does not travel through your system like other drugs. The baby should be absolutely fine.


----------



## LauraW

Talk to your m/w and see how she feels. It is probably no big deal, but there may be ways you can protect your baby from any adverse effects.


----------



## claire roach

leedsforever said:


> and claire roach I really really dont feel that LSD is the same as alcohol!! Sorry but very anti-drugs!!

i simply meant its a substance that can pass through to your baby that your not supposed to indulge in whilst preggers but many women do before they realise they are, OBVIOUSLY they are not the same and dont compare. its just we feel guilty about it when we have but the midwifes tell us not to worry 2 much as it was a one off and not an on-going occurance


----------



## enigma

leedsforever said:


> just want to put a few things across though not wanting to offend anyone but enigma... the first 12 weeks of pregnancy is the most crucial and you can do more harm than you would think!! When talking of alcohol and etc they say to avoid these things more so in the first 12 weeks!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Dont worry hun, dident offend me in the slightest, you are giving an opinion, exact same as me.
> I dont know to much about these kind of drugs at all, or the effects they have on people pg or not, i just go off what i read here and there.
> So good times.
> 
> 
> I defo think telling the midwife is essential.


----------



## jonnanne3

Ok here is my advice. Right before I found out I was pregnant with my third child (who is a very healthy 15 year old) I tried LSD with my ex. We were not trying to get pregnant at all, as a matter of fact I was on the pill. When I did find out I was pregnant, I told my doctor ASAP! They told me that LSD can affect the limb formation. They said that babies who are born to mothers that have done LSD durning their pregancy are sometimes born without a limb or limbs. Needless to say, scared the living s*** out of me! I was not pregnant when I did it I later found out after I found out how far along I was. Since then I have not touched the stuff nor will I ever! Scared me to death! **FYI** Not that this has anything to do with this thread, but because of the drugs and all that stuff, that is what became the downfall of my marriage and my childrens father. The drugs were a very important part of my exes life and with me and 3 small children, I decided that it was very unhealthy for them to be around it and now my childrens father is working on getting his life straight after 8 years of not seeing his children and $70,000 behind in child support and he has ruined his whole life. At 40 he has nothing to show for his life! I am very much against drugs now because of what it has done to my family. Not to mention also all the information of what they can do to your brain, body and unborn child! My children are very healthy adjusted tennagers and they know what drugs can do to someones life. 
Sorry for the rant..... I just wanted to tell you what I was told and my experience. It may sound a bit hipercritical (sp) but it took my life experiences to make me the way I do about drugs. They are bad and nothing good comes out of using them! Sorry..... that is just the way I feel.

I hope everything is ok with you and your baby.


----------



## kadey

this doesn't really have much to do with LSD but wanted to share my experiences. i know of a woman (i can't call her a mother) that took heroin all the way through her pregnancy's and altho the little boys are NOW healthy one of them did have an addiction to the stuff when he was born. needless to say her children have been taken off her and placed with other family members. 
LSD is nowhere near as dangerous or addictive as heroin. Unborn babys are tougher than you think and i bet your LO will be 100% perfect. don't beat yourself up about it :)


----------



## PixieKitty

Thank you everyone for being so understanding and helpful, i've got my first antenatal appointment tomorrow afternoon so i'll be discussing it then, hopefully all will be ok but i'm preparing for the worst just incase. Luckily I quit drinking a good long while ago, and the LSD was definitely a first and last case, losing control to that level just scared me senseless and had me seeing all sorts, can't remember half of what happened that night and hope I never do. Although with drugs I think it depends on the person, their tolerance and ability to stay calm in scary situations. Definitely a no-no for pregnancy though :|

Thanks again xxx


----------



## maybebaby

I agree with all of the other ladies, you should be ok, but be sure to mention to your mw or doctor. :hugs:


----------



## Mynxie

I'd tell MW - but to be frank (and i mean it in the nicest possible way), what is done is done, you can't turn back time. :hugs:


----------

